# ddrescue - does anybody use it?



## setevoy (Sep 20, 2012)

I got one hard disc with problems and try to make clone of it to another one with *ddrescue* utility.

Does somebody use it? Have any results? 

I have now:


```
errsize: 500GB
errors: 1
rescued: 102105 KB
```

It not seems to be good result...


----------



## Crivens (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, I used it.
I can not look up the man page now, but it looks to be that you specified the size of the disc as the sector size.


----------



## setevoy (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is more info:


```
root@PartedMagic:~# ddrescue -n /dev/sda /dev/sdb rescue.log
Press Ctrl-C to interrupt
Initial status (read from logfile)
rescued:   102105 kB,  errsize:    500 GB,  errors:       1
Current status
rescued:   102105 kB,  errsize:    500 GB,  current rate:        0 B/s
   ipos:   160081 MB,   errors:       1,    average rate:        0 B/s
   opos:   160081 MB,     time from last successful read:     2.6 h
Splitting failed blocks...
```
.

Is it normal? Only 1 error, that take 500GB...


----------



## tingo (Sep 20, 2012)

I have used sysutils/dd_rescue on several occasions, with good results. (Luckily it is not a tool I have to use frequently).
I remember that it took a long time (the hard drives I rescued from had errors), but in the end I got all / most of the data out. I haven't tried ddrescue under Linux, so I don't know how it performs there.


----------



## m6tt (Sep 30, 2012)

I have used ddrescue on questionable CDs with success in one case and a failure in another (deep scratch on an install disc). It takes forever. I used it on iPods a few times with success, it usually made the disks run very hot, so please consider cooling them better (lots of seeks on a failing mechanism...read it once well, it may be the last!)

I have also used testdisk successfully when on deleted but not overwritten partitions, it worked very well.


----------

